# Rabbit in a two by four



## Adam Fausch (Apr 25, 2015)

I am using a battery circular saw to put some rabbits in 2x4. How would anyone else do it? Doesn't seem like a bad way just wondering if there is a better way.


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 25, 2015)

Router??


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2015)

Router or table saw.


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2015)

Clamp boards to the side of the 2x to give you a more stable piece to work with. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2015)

Like the others have said above, A table saw with a dado blade would probably be my first choice. Second would be a router with a board clamped to it as a guide. Hand tools would be a router plane.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

Depends on how long of a rabbet you're cutting. If down the length of the material I'd use a dado in the TS. If just across the end I'd use a handheld router and guide.


----------



## Adam Fausch (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Here is what I'm doing its along the end. Eventually will put chicken wire on it.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2015)

For that task if you don't have a dado or router you can make numerous cuts with your saw kerf and clean them out with a chisel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (May 24, 2015)

Pretty much done. Need to add a latch to the door. Plus I guess I need to fix the base. It is about 15 years old.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2015)

Many ways to skin that cat, depends on the equipment you have. Don't look like your doing fine furniture, so if you have a sliding miter saw, adjust the blade height to the depth of cut you want, then make as any passes as required...


----------



## Adam Fausch (May 25, 2015)

Thanks I used a circular hand saw and chisel to make them. Maybe not the prettiest thing but it keeps the deer and bunnies out.


----------

